# Timber wolf Pup



## Twig Man (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my associate Timber Wolf Pup. He is 4 and will work all day with his papa. All he requires is a McDonalds Happy Mill and time well spent with his number one fan.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2013)

Great photo, what a happy hansome member of the pack. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> .... McDonalds Happy Mill ...



:lolol:

You've got the right stuff on the brain.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > .... McDonalds Happy Mill ...
> ...



Meal !! LOL


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats cool right there. Rick


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing better than grandkids.


----------

